# Remington 710



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

Are any wooden replacement stocks available for the 710? 
thanks,
Dan


----------



## ironwill (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 710 and enjoy shooting it though I havent put the scope on anything I had tags for. I have not seen any wood replacement stocks for the 710. I'm sure you could have a gun smith make a wood stock but that could get pricy...


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a picture of a bull caribou I smoked with my remington 710 in Aug 05

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=2129

[siteimg]2129[/siteimg]


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

No doubt having a stock made would be pricey. I was curious one day thinking about a wooden stock and couldn`t find any for a 710.

Awesome pic of your caribou. What caliber is that 710? I have two 710`s in 30:06 and 300WM.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

ARIZONA HUNTER said:


> No doubt having a stock made would be pricey. I was curious one day thinking about a wooden stock and couldn`t find any for a 710.
> 
> Awesome pic of your caribou. What caliber is that 710? I have two 710`s in 30:06 and 300WM.


300 WM :beer:

I had to kill 2 caribou and a moose with it allready so my hunting budies would quit giving me so much grief about buying a "cheap a$$ rifle". My longest kill shot with that rifle was just shy of 500 yards. It's funny that there's folks out there spending thousands of $$$$ tweeking rifles and can't make those kind of shots. My whole set-up on that rifle, rifle+scope+sling+ammo = less than $300.00 brand new.
The critters taken with that rifle..........priceless!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I seen guys pay 3 to 5 times the cost of a mod 710 on a "non shooter rifle" and I could out shoot them and their rifle ez with the 710 out of the box.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Possibly, Boyd's or Accurate Innovations.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:idea: Sometimes it's not the arrow it's the Indian :wink: .


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

I decided to leave the scope that came with my 710. Its a 3-9x40 Bushnell not a Simmons as I mentioned in the scope thread.

I did however order a Bushnell Elite 4200 3-9x40 for my Rem. 700 BDL 300 Ultra Mag.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I just wouldn't spend alot of $$$ on the 710, put a sling on it and maybe scope caps, by some bullets and ROCK & ROLL! :beer:


----------

